# Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern



## Esoxfischer (4. April 2004)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach ein paar ordentlichen Links über einen der oben genannten Seen. 
Bin an jeder Art von Information über gute Fangplätze, Campingplätze, Angelmethoden usw. interessiert.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Pits Angelreise (5. April 2004)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*

Bei Angelmethoden kann ich helfen!
Kenne den See (Asnen) recht gut! War schon mehrere Wochen dort!
Erfolg hat man hier *nur* mit Schleppangeln (wer es mag...?)
Je Mann zwei Angeln, ja nicht mehr!
Die Schärkanten um die vier Meter Tiefe waren die besten Stellen, um diese zu finden braucht man unbedingt ein Echolot
Die Uferbereiche sind sehr, sehr flach, zum Spinnfischen schlecht geeignet. Aufpassen, hier sind Tageskarten notwendig, immer dabei haben. Bin mehrmals am Tag kontrolliert worden. Dann noch gaaaanz wichtig, die Vogelschutzgebiete sind zu meiden. Saftige Strafen!!!!
Das Wasser ist sehr trüb (braun) und der See besitzt viele, viele Untiefen. Also aufpassen, eine neue Bootsschraube kostet für einen 5 PSler ca. 80 EUR!!!
Mit Links kann nicht nicht helfen :-(


----------



## C.K. (6. April 2004)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*

Also am Ost-Asnen war ich auch schon. Ein tolles Gewässer mit vielen Hechten und Barschen. Schleppangelei haben wir dort nicht betrieben, reines aktives Spinnfischen stand an. Ein Boot ist allerdings immens wichtig, da wie schon beschrieben das angeln vom Ufer aus fast unmöglich ist. Hinter einen steht der Wald bis ans Wasser, vor einen ist es unwahrscheinlich seicht. AB oder ähnliches empfehle ich genau wie mein Vorschreiber nicht, sind selbst mit einen Ruderboot ein paar  Mal aufgelaufen.

Der See soll auch einen guten Aal und Zanderbestand haben, wir haben diesen aber noch nicht gezielt beangelt.


----------



## Esoxfischer (19. April 2004)

*Tiefenkarte Vänern*

Hallo,

weiß Jemand wo man eine Tiefenkarte vom Vänern bekommt. Mich interessiert besonders das Gebiet im Nordwesten um Säffle.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Pits Angelreise (20. April 2004)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*

Hej Esoxfilet,

probiere es doch einmal mit einer topografischen Karte, im Schärengarten sind dort auch alle Untiefen und Schärkanten eingezeichnet. Was besseres habe ich nicht gefunden!
Schau mal hier nach, die Karte F9 müsste Deine sein!??

http://s34770884.shoplite.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=154084e327206e9/shopdata/index.shopscript?main_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nordlandversand.com%2Fsess%2Futn%3Bjsessionid%3D154084e3256252b%2Fshopdata%2F0030_Landkarten%2F0027_Schweden%2Fproduct_overview.php3

Musst Dich dann noch durchklicken bis zum Vänernsee!!
Grüße Pit


----------



## Pits Angelreise (20. April 2004)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*

Hej, mir fällt da noch was ein!!!#v #v 

Die Tiefenkarten bekommst Du natürlich an jedem Campingplatz!!!! Auch dort wo die Tageskarten ausgegeben werden!!!!:q :q 
Grüße Pit


----------



## Magnus (23. April 2004)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*

Hej!

Am besten kaufst du eine "Båtsportkort Vänern", sie inkludiert Seekarten 131-135 (info hier) und kostet etwa SEK 350. 

Alternativ ist einzelkarte "Skärgårdskort 134".

@Pits Angelreise:
Tageskarten?

Ha de´
/Magnus


----------



## René F (23. April 2004)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*

Hej!

Den Bolmen kenne ich recht gut. Tiefenkarten bekommst du im Touristburå oder am Campingplatz, wo du auch die Fiskekort (Angellizens) erwerben kannst.

Auch dieser See hat sehr viele Untiefen in Form von Felsen direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche, also höllisch aufpassen! Hecht-, Zander- und Aalbestand sind recht gut. Erfolgreichste Methode auf Hecht ist, vor allem, wenn´s auf die großen gehen soll, das Schleppen mit Wobbler, nicht zu nah am Ufer. In ufernähe mehr Bisse, aber wesentlich kleinere Fische. 
Mit dem Spinner oder dem Twister habe ich schon einige wirklich große Barsche fangen können. Aber auch beim Twistern IMMER ein Stahlvorfach benutzen!
Für die Zander muss man die richtigen Stellen kennen. Tagsüber können dann in den Tiefen Löchern Vertikalzocker den ein oder anderen Stachelritter verführen. Freunde von mir haben abends (oder nachts?) vom Ufer einer der zahlreichen Inseln aus einiges an Zandern und großen Aalen (> 2 Pfund) gefangen.
Ansonsten bietet der See einiges an Wißfischen, im äußersten nördlichen Teil, in der Nähe der großen Schilffelder, auch Karpfen und Schleien. Aber für diese Arten rest man sicherlich nicht an den Bolmen.

Wann soll´s denn nach Schweden gehen?


----------



## Esoxfischer (29. April 2004)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps!
@Alle: Ist das mit den Untiefen den wirklich so heftig? Gibt es dort denn keine Gebiete, wo keine fiesen Steine unter der Oberfläche lauern?

@René: wahrscheinlich im Juli soll´s losgehen

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wasserfreund (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*

Ich war am Asnen in Getno gard. Das mit den Untiefen stimmt, es ist ein tolles Erlebnis mitten auf dem See auf einem Felsen mit dem Boot festzusitzen. Laut Tiefenkarte ist es links und rechts 4-5m tief und bloß dieser Felsen. Aber diese Stellen muss mann sich merken denn es gibt keine Hinweise auf diese Stellen. Am besten ganz vorsichtig fahren und eine alte Schraube am Motor benutzen.Auf der Tiefenkarte sind die besonders gefährlichen Stellen ungefähr!!! markiert.Angel und Tiefenkarte bekommst Du in Getno.
Ansonsten ist der Asnen ein klasse Gewässer. (www.getno-gard.se oder so ähnlich).


----------



## Esoxfischer (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*

Danke für den Tipp!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## BenAsgard (10. April 2010)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*

Hallo

Bin erst neu bei Anglerboard

Fahre am 22.05.10 an den Vänern rund um Mellerud hat da jemand schon
geangelt,oder Tips für mich?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## fishwert (10. April 2010)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*



René F schrieb:


> Hej!
> 
> Den Bolmen kenne ich recht gut....



Hallo Rene,

da ich ab der letzten Mai Woche am Bolmen sein werde hätte ich auch ein paar Fragen an Dich. Für den einen oderv anderen Tipp wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.
Wir sind am Ostufer bei Tallbacken (östlich von der kleineren Insel) untergebracht. Kennst Du diese Seeecke auch? Hast Du dazu auch Erfahrungswerte? Hast Du am Bolmen auch die stinknormalen Effzett-Blinker ausprobiert? Wenn ja, mit welchem Erfolg? Wie sehen die Chancen mit Gufi-Spinnfischen aus?
Unter uns haben wir auch einen überzeugten Friedfischangler. Leider ist aber der von Dir erwähnte Hot Spot für Friedfische (Nordteil des Bolmen) ganz schön weit von unserer Behausung :-(
Weißt Du ob auch in "unserer" Ecke gute Chancen auf Friedfischfang bestehen?

Vielen Dank vorab!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## fishwert (14. April 2010)

*AW: Information zum Bolmen, Asnen oder Vänern*

aktuelle (heute) Wassertemperatur Bolmen = 6°C
Wurde mir heute von vor Ort berichtet!

Weiß jemand ab welcher H2O-Temp. die südschwedischen Hechtdamen ihren Laich ablegen?


----------

